# Newmen Evolution SL A.35 Felge   32 Loch



## watt (21. Januar 2022)

Hi

ich finde die Felge in einem einzigen shop mit 32 Loch.
Alle anderen haben nur 28, ohne 32 Option

Daher die Frage, gibt es die Felge überhaupt als 32 Loch variante?
Oder ist das ein Shopfehler?


----------



## tienvangbac (25. Januar 2022)

Klar gibs die Felge auch mit 32L, allerdings seltener als 28L.
28L hat im Marketingkampf die letzen Jahre gewonnen wegen Gewicht, Straightpull und Style.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

